# Florida Ride share insurance companies



## Rockledge Uber Driver (Feb 21, 2017)

I recently called 15 insurance companies for Rideshare coverage. I found 2 companies. Farmers as and Foremost. Someone posted March 20th 2017 State farm would be offering it but I have not confirmed that myself. 
Foremost had the best price for the best deductibles and coverage. 
You can callJonKnipfing with Turner Florida Insurance at 322-482-5734 x102. He helped me get a great policy. I told him I would let other Uber drivers know!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rockledge Uber Driver said:


> I recently called 15 insurance companies for Rideshare coverage. I found 2 companies. Farmers as and Foremost. Someone posted March 20th 2017 State farm would be offering it but I have not confirmed that myself.
> Foremost had the best price for the best deductibles and coverage.
> You can callJonKnipfing with Turner Florida Insurance at 322-482-5734 x102. He helped me get a great policy. I told him I would let other Uber drivers know!


How much... roughly?


----------



## Vaseag (Aug 19, 2017)

geico 2880 year now geico wants proof of my uber account to be deleted 
Farmers 3200 year

PS: not worth it for part time ...


----------

